

Show HN: goPop: An iPhone case that electronically manages your cards - torrenza
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/gopop-electronic-card-management-system

======
torrenza
So this is my project that i've been working on for about 18 months. It's
totally going to fail but im ok with that. The biggest issue I have right now
is why its failing, I have no idea! If you could please tell me what you didnt
like about the project that would be helpful.

Thanks!

~~~
lbr
I am your target customer (I think), I hate carrying around things in my
pocket. But, this product doesn't really solve the issue. There are plenty of
cases that hold cards... this case has a unique feature - it pops out cards
mechanically. This doesn't solve the initial pain point. Infact, in my
opinion, it adds a layer of complexity to a simple task. Now in order to eject
a card, I need to open my phone (with password), open an app (I already have
too many applications), find the card, then push eject. Not only is this more
complex, but it's one more thing in my life that seems finicky. Something that
could break, run out of battery, jam, etc - a simple card holder is a lot more
appealing to me. I think you have a cool feature (can see where you left your
card), but I'm not sure its enough.

Again, these are my thoughts. I don't know your business. Maybe I'm not your
target customer. Wish you the best of luck as you move forward and figure
things out. Hope this helps.

